# Programa para diseño de pcbs ?



## harleytronics (Abr 19, 2009)

hola ,,queria saber si hay algun programa para diseñar pcbs pero en donde uno arme el circuito y despues 
tenga la opcion de que se transformadorrme a pcb,sin ser uno el que tenga que calcular por donde pasa un hila u otro?
no se si me explique bien,,saludos


----------



## mabauti (Abr 19, 2009)

opciones gratuitas? el Eagle de Cadsoft  te podria servir, aunque tiene sus limitantes; otro puede ser el Kicad


----------



## elgocho075 (Abr 19, 2009)

Saludos buenas tardes. Dos gratuitos y muy buenos: 

http://www.expresspcb.com/
http://www.pcb123.com/

Estan en ingles, pero faciles de manejar.


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 19, 2009)

muchachos gracias por responder,algunos de los programas q dicen ya los conozco el tema es
que no se si se puede o no se en donde esta la opcion para  hacer el esquema del circuito y que luego tocando alguna opcion ,,por arte de magia aparezca el pcb listo para imprimir,,sin ser yo el que dibuje el pcb..
me explico?gracias denuevo


----------



## RaFFa (Abr 19, 2009)

el pcb wizard tiene esas caracteristicas que dijiste y en el foro se manejan muchas plantillas para dicho programa.un saludo.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 19, 2009)

harleytronics dijo:
			
		

> muchachos gracias por responder,algunos de los programas q dicen ya los conozco el tema es
> que no se si se puede o no se en donde esta la opcion para  hacer el esquema del circuito y que luego tocando alguna opcion ,,por arte de magia aparezca el pcb listo para imprimir,,sin ser yo el que dibuje el pcb..
> me explico?gracias denuevo



Normalmente el proceso consiste de varias partes

1.- Gibujas el diagrama esquematico y seleccionas los encapsulados
2.- Generas la lista de conexiones
3.- Abres la parte de PCB del programa que uses y cargas ese listado de conexiones
4.- Defines las dimensiones del PCB 
5.- Presionas el boton de autoenrutar y te vas a tomar un cafe
6.- Ajustas el PCB y repites desde algun paso si el programa tuvo algun problema con el enrutado

Estos pasos son muy genericos y varian de programa a programa, aun asi no son 100% confiables.... siempre van a necesitar la supervision del operador para hacer un chequeo posterior debido a algun error que puedan generar (como que no pueden acomodar todo en el espacio que seleccionaste, o algun componente queda situado encima de un area que no puede llevar componentes... etc.... )


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 19, 2009)

gracias chico3001 ,por la data que me diste ,,osea que todos traen esa opcion ,,y hay que tener en cuenta el tamaño 
para que el programa le pifie lo menos posible,,saludos

y gracias a vos raffa tambien..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 19, 2009)

No solo hay que tener en cuenta el tamaño, sino también varias otras cosas.
En el diseño de PCBs no hay magia y lo que vos buscas es magia, así que no esperes grandes soluciones automatizadas.

Yo he visto diseños hechos con el autorouter (este es el programa que traza el PCB en forma "automatica") del PCBWizard, del KiCad, del Orcad y de otros muchos mas y absolutamente todos:

a) Requieren la asistencia del operador para la colocación de los componentes en base al netlist.
b) La selección de los parámetros de ruteo manual o automático: cantidad de capas para el ruteo, tamaño de Pads, Tracks, Vías, Clearance Pad-Track, Track-Track, Vía-Track, etc, etc.
c) La selección de cuales pistas rutear en forma automática y cuales a mano.
d) Modificaciones al layout en base a los vectores de "carga" de las conexiones en el netlist y a la cantidad de "circuitos" sin rutear.
Y así como estas, varias mas.

A esto, hay que sumarle que si le decís que haga ruteo multicapa y no tenes la tecnología para hacer este tipo de placas, te vas a volver loco por que te va a llenar el PCB de vias thru-hole en los que vas a tener que soldar cablecitos a pedal para establecer contactos o bien tirar puentes entre un punto y otro.

Mirá, hacer plaquetas es una piedra, pero la unica alternativa para hacerlas con ruteo automático es obtener placas subó-ptimas en tamaño y en el largo de los tracks.

Acordate que acá no hay magia y que ningun autorouter y autoplacer sabe que corno querés hacer con esa plaqueta....así que no esperes maravillas.

PD: Viste los PCB de mierda de la revista saber electrónica? Esos estan hecho con el autorouter del PCBWizard...así que imaginate....

Saludos!


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 19, 2009)

jajaja ok ezavalla,,los sigo haciendo a mano entonces.gracias por responder,saludos


----------



## mcrven (Abr 19, 2009)

harleytronics dijo:
			
		

> jajaja ok ezavalla,,los sigo haciendo a mano entonces.gracias por responder,saludos



Amigo... Parece que no has entendido bien lo que te comenta ezavalla.

Te está indicando que uses el autorouter pero sólo cómo una guía. Luego de eso, júralo, deberás retocar, corregir y mejorar cosas a mano.

Ejemplo: Si trazas en automático te lo va a hacer con una pista de ancho fijo, luego tienes que agrandar las pista de más potencia y/o separar las pistas, o cambiarlas de lugar para reducir la distancia del recorrido.

Recuerda que el que sabe lo que quiere y, cómo lo quiere... Eres tú. El autorouter hace lo que puede y, ciertamente, es de mucha ayuda pero, tú deberás controlar la situación al final.

Saludos:


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 19, 2009)

Amigo... Parece que no has entendido bien lo que te comenta ezavalla. 

Si claro entendi lo que dijo,,solo que ya me da fiaca ponerme a trabajar con los autorouter ,,gracias,saludos


----------



## mcrven (Abr 20, 2009)

harleytronics dijo:
			
		

> Amigo... Parece que no has entendido bien lo que te comenta ezavalla.
> 
> Si claro entendi lo que dijo,,solo que ya me da fiaca ponerme a trabajar con los autorouter ,,gracias,saludos



Pues... Mirá vos, que trabajar el router todo de a pié, no tan sólo se te va a incrementar la fiaca, sino que te van a salir ampollas... No te voy a contar donde, porque de eso te vas a dar cuenta vos solito.

Saludos:


----------

